# Best Open Source Classified software



## piaesther (Jun 29, 2016)

Classifieds site have a bright future as more and more people in world are using Internet to search for products and services locally. Classifieds was already a huge market before Internet came to the forefront. But the medium was restricted to print media and it proved to be a hassle for users. Buying used goods such as Furniture, Musical Instruments, Mobile Phones and much more have now become a walk in the park due to emergence of online classified platforms. I need a best classifieds script which supports Joomla! to launch a classifieds website like OLX, Quikr etc.. Any suggestions is highly appreciated!!! Thanks in Advance!!! :smile_NF::smile_NF:


----------



## williamsbarbara (Jun 30, 2016)

Very nice topic....thanks


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2016)

I am not familiar with Joomla, so cannot comment specifically w.r.t. that. However, I doubt there is some script that would build everything for you. You will have to get your hands dirty if you want to really make your own web site.

If you know programming in Javascript, Python or Java, you should be able to build one on your own. For the design, you can simply use HTML and CSS. 

You will also have to set up your database schema and web services.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 1, 2016)

Sophisticated and widely popular Open Source CMS like Joomla often have bridges to other Tools.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------

